# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Установка конфигурации 1с на MAC OS

## Goodman_1

прошу помощи 
есть установленная 1с толстый и тонкий клиенты- есть файлы с конфигурации(.cf .cfu .efd ) как правильно установить ?

----------


## krolik123

Насколько я знаю на мак ставится только платформа, на компе с виндой скопировать шаблоны или выгрузизить базу

----------


## Online_Z

> Насколько я знаю на мак ставится только платформа, на компе с виндой скопировать шаблоны или выгрузизить базу


Это раньше, а сейчас уже не совсем так, т.к. для некоторых конфигураций в состав установочного дистрибутива уже входят сетапники для MacOS.

----------


## Креолка

> Это раньше, а сейчас уже не совсем так, т.к. для некоторых конфигураций в состав установочного дистрибутива уже входят сетапники для MacOS.


Купила базовую 1с (лицензия), скачала дистрибутивы с официального сайта - не вижу ничего для установки на Mac?! 
Как поставить 1С на Macbook?

----------


## Online_Z

> Купила базовую 1с (лицензия), скачала дистрибутивы с официального сайта - не вижу ничего для установки на Mac?! 
> Как поставить 1С на Macbook?


1. Дистрибутив платформы 1С для Mac нужно качать на сайте техподдержки, а не в личном кабинете.
2. Дистрибутива конфигурации БП для Mac нет вовсе, надо установить шаблон конфигурации на ПК с виндой, а потом скопировать весь каталог с шаблоном на Mac
3. Запустить 1С на Mac с правами суперюзера. Дальше все точно также, как на винде - создать базу из шаблона и при первом запуске получить лицензию с помощью  пинкода из комплекта программы.
Профит

----------


## Креолка

> 1. Дистрибутив платформы 1С для Mac нужно качать на сайте техподдержки, а не в личном кабинете.
> 2. Дистрибутива конфигурации БП для Mac нет вовсе, надо установить шаблон конфигурации на ПК с виндой, а потом скопировать весь каталог с шаблоном на Mac
> 3. Запустить 1С на Mac с правами суперюзера. Дальше все точно также, как на винде - создать базу из шаблона и при первом запуске получить лицензию с помощью  пинкода из комплекта программы.
> Профит


Спасибо конечно, но можно чуть подробнее?
По первому пункту - сайт техподдержки это который releases.1c.ru? Облазила его весь, но не нашла дистрибутивов для Mac. 
По второму - поставила 1с на комп с Windows 10, теперь программа просит лицензию, а мне сказали, что только три раза можно установить - не потеряю попытку? Ещё вы пишете, что нужно "скопировать весь каталог с шаблоном на Mac" - где искать этот каталог с шаблонами?! Куда на Macbook сохранить эти каталоги?
До третьего пункта так и не добралась.
Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Online_Z

> По первому пункту - сайт техподдержки это который releases.1c.ru? Облазила его весь, но не нашла дистрибутивов для Mac.


На сайте нет какого-то отдельного раздела для маков, нужный дистрибутив там же, где для винды. Заходим сюда https://releases.1c.ru/project/Platform83
Выбираем нужный релиз платформы. Внутри ищем строку "Клиент 1С:Предприятия для OS X". Качаем образ диска DMG. Внутри два установочных пакета с расширением pkg: полный клиент (1cv8-client-8.3) и тонкий клиент (1cv8-thin-client-8.3). Запускаем установку полного клиента.




> По второму - поставила 1с на комп с Windows 10, теперь программа просит лицензию, а мне сказали, что только три раза можно установить - не потеряю попытку?


Запускать 1С и активировать лицензию на компе с виндой не надо, нужно только установить.




> Ещё вы пишете, что нужно "скопировать весь каталог с шаблоном на Mac" - где искать этот каталог с шаблонами?!


На ПК с виндой по умолчанию шаблон базовой 1с бухгалтерии сохраняется тут %USERS%\AppData\1C\1cv8\tmplts\1C\AccountingBase\
Можно скопировать только папку AccountingBase или полностью весь каталог tmplts со всем содержимым




> Куда на Macbook сохранить эти каталоги?


на Mac шаблоны с конфигурацией по умолчанию сохраняются тут ~/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/tmplts,
но можно сохранить и в любом месте, а в настройках добавить путь до этого каталога.

З.Ы.
Если что-то осталось не понятно, то подробная инструкция с картинками для самых маленьких есть тут Как установить 1С на MacOS

----------

khrons (12.11.2021), root7 (12.08.2019), Креолка (13.08.2019)

----------


## Креолка

> Если что-то осталось не понятно, то подробная инструкция с картинками для самых маленьких есть тут Как установить 1С на MacOS


Спасибо огромное!  
Все заработало

----------


## dmakarov

Коллеги, все понятно и спасибо за ответы. Но столкнулся с проблемой получения лицензии. У УНФ пин 16 значный (4 группы по 4 цифры), а 1с запрашивает 15 значный (5 групп по 3 цифры), соответственно зарегистрировать продукт не могу. 
Кто сталкивался с этим?

ОС: Mac OS
Устанавливаю 1c УНФ 1,6 (8.3.17.1496) с сайта 1с

Спасибо

----------


## iLexy

> У УНФ пин 16 значный (4 группы по 4 цифры), а 1с запрашивает 15 значный (5 групп по 3 цифры), соответственно зарегистрировать продукт не могу.


Какая точно версия УНФ, базовая или ПРОФ ?

----------


## dmakarov

> Какая точно версия УНФ, базовая или ПРОФ ?


Базовая версия электронная поставка

----------


## iLexy

> Базовая версия электронная поставка


Если базовая 1с на MacOS начинает запрашивать пин из 15 цифр, то есть две основные причины:
- база данных была создана не из шаблона конфигурации из поставки, например, была создана пустая база без конфигурации или пытаетесь "подсунуть" уже существующую базу данных - в этих обоих случаях 1С запросит пин из 15 цифр, как для ПРОФ версии;
- для получения лицензии 1С необходимо запускать с правами суперюзера командной строкой 
sudo /opt/1cv8/8.3.*.****/1cv8



в противном случае 1С опять же запрашивает пин из 15 цифр, как для ПРОФ.

Подробная инструкция была на предыдущей странице, сделайте по ней и будет все Ок.

----------

Alex0107 (16.03.2021), dmakarov (04.07.2020)

----------


## dmakarov

Спасибо, помогло)))

----------


## johnyb

А ктонибудь цеплял АТОЛ 30Ф (ккт с передачей данных) на mac os? столкнулся с этой проблемой не могу установить внешнюю компоненту

----------


## Alex0107

Благодарю! Много чего перепробовал, полного дистрибутива с новым релизом не было, намучился с активацией. Помог ваш дельный совет.

----------


## sszabirov

на Mac шаблоны с конфигурацией по умолчанию сохраняются тут ~/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/tmplts
скажите а как расшифровать путь ~/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/tmplts? Что означает волнистая линия

----------

